# A small blessing.



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello, my name is jessica and i'd like to show off my sweet little love yeri.  Earlier in the week i recived a phone call from my gentics lab professor , she told me that as she recalled i owned several rodents ( haveing owned mice for nearly 3 years)and she was wondering if i had any room for one more. Loveing all animals as much as i do (esp rodents) there was no way i could have refuesed. I currently own 3 sweet mice and have never owned a ratty untill now . i quickly agreed to takeing in the lovely angel and began to do some research.I know that the care of mice and rats are
vey similiar but i just wanted to learn even more than what i already knew. Now my sweeeeeeet new baby yeri.







Thats him  nice and cuddely asleep at the moment in the following weeks i plan on finding him a cage mate hopefuly at a ney shelter. Thank you for takeing the time to veiw my post. I look forward to getting to know everyone and shareing not lots of stories and advise with everyone.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Awww.. He's too cute  Grats on your first Rat!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Congratulations on your rat . I'm new to rats as well, but I think they're great pets. I don't often hear about mice as pets though.

That's a very cute picture of him. I like his name, where does it come from?

And welcome to Rat Forum ;D


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you bth so much  . It a russian name that i really liked and i thought was different and stood out. Yes i love my mice s much. They are such good pets as well .


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh how precious <3


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Some one will jump in and say this sooner or later. First of all, welcome to rat keeping, they are amazing little creatures. Second of all, word has it solitary rats get quite lonely, even with a good human so if you are so inclined, Yeri will probably be most appreciative if you source him a rat companion.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Jfaye92 said:


> Thank you bth so much  . It a russian name that i really liked and i thought was different and stood out. Yes i love my mice s much. They are such good pets as well .


It's different and stands out, I like it ;D. I had no idea about mice as pets, thanks for the info.
All the best to you and Yeri, good luck!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

1a1a said:


> Second of all, word has it solitary rats get quite lonely, even with a good human so if you are so inclined, Yeri will probably be most appreciative if you source him a rat companion.


"in the following weeks i plan on finding him a cage mate"

^ I believe Jfaye's got it covered. lol.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome to the world of ratties!  i had a teacher that was always getting animals for me to take home lol some were just over the breaks and some were for forever homes  your going to be amazed at how different rats and mice can be, they are similar in ways but totally different in others! your going to love it! and two rats is double the trouble and fun!! i adopted my second rat and it was a great experience and i know that he came from a bad place so i can treat him with tons and tons of love  hopefully you can find the prefect one to adopt  take lots of pictures!!


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you all so much . Yes i plan on adopting another rat very very soon. He has a pretty bad sneeze ( as i expected he would) so i'm treating him for that before i bring home another sweet rattie. Thank you for the concern though. For everyone asking about pet mice, they make wonderful pets not quite as active or "devilish" im learining haha but ive been abel to teach several of mine simpel tricks in the past. I hope that i can bond as much with Yuri and teach him new things.  Thank you all for the warm! welcome


----------



## rainbow_whiskers (Mar 17, 2012)

He is super Cute! I love him!!!  Have fun with your wonderful new adventure. Ratties are so rewarding!


----------

